

The secure smartphone that won’t get you beaten with rubber hoses - oldgregg
http://arstechnica.com/security/2014/10/the-secure-smartphone-that-wont-get-you-beaten-with-rubber-hoses/

======
oldgregg
This could be huge. The first messaging app that is user friendly and protects
message content and meta data is going to be huge.

------
untothebreach
Seems like this article is more about Pond than about DarkMatter. Rightfully
so, IMO, as Pond looks very impressive.

~~~
larssorenson
Yeah I noticed that as well. Hadn't heard about either, so I'm pretty stoked
to see what will happen with them. Pond definitely seems interesting, because
it'll be easier to pick up and integrate, plus it has the benefit of solving
the first contact problem, with no real key exchange prior necessary. I wonder
how this will be able to be exported/imported.

